# satanist skype group



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2016)

anyone wanna join?? serious people only please.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 11, 2016)

spiritual satanism or the boring kind


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2016)

Trundle said:


> spiritual satanism or the boring kind



spiritual, obviously.


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

I love the devil


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 11, 2016)

Satan give me dank memes


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2016)

please be serious, im actually not joking


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 11, 2016)

If it wasn't on skype I'd be interested (fr ofc)


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2016)

https://join.skype.com/D7tu0LbFFvhg


----------



## Kanapachi (Apr 11, 2016)

We provide true insight. Join for intriguing discussions and vegan diet plans.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2016)

Kanapachi said:


> We provide true insight. Join for intriguing discussions and vegan diet plans.



I'm no vegan but I can attest for the intriguing discussions you should join and bring your friends


----------



## kayleee (Apr 11, 2016)

I love Satan all hail the dark lord


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2016)

me :3


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 11, 2016)

I really hope this is a joke.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> I really hope this is a joke.



This is probably the third time I've said this, but it's not a joke.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 12, 2016)

Is there a fee to join? I spent all my Satan Coins on a cute soul I saw at the mall yesterday.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

I thought you were an athiest http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?356684-atheism-and-vegans&highlight=


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

No one should be worshiping Satan for that matter. The devil leads to nothing but hate.


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> No one should be worshiping Satan for that matter. The devil leads to nothing but hate.



That's not true at all I am full of love and sunshine please stop spreading misinformation :/


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

The devil is kool
He helped people do crazy **** like this


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

There are places where thousands of Satan worshipers gather together to worship their evil lord. They are called "Trump rallies".



Hulavuta said:


> Those who practice Satanism cloak themselves with negative energy. Which attracts negative spirits to you while you sleep.


That's why they're gonna build a wall to keep those negative spirits out.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> That's not true at all I am full of love and sunshine please stop spreading misinformation :/



Those who practice Satanism cloak themselves with negative energy. Which attracts negative spirits to you while you sleep.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 12, 2016)

not joking guys actually serious.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 12, 2016)

just in time to celebrate the birthday of our our church of satan founder, anton lavey


----------



## f11 (Apr 12, 2016)

I joined.


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Those who practice Satanism cloak themselves with negative energy. Which attracts negative spirits to you while you sleep.



Again can you stop spreading lies like you're a mermaid and you're sitting here telling me, the lovely child of Beelzebub, what loving Satan is like. Please.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

7 peeps viewing, better grab the popcorn


----------



## SockHead (Apr 12, 2016)

I left the group because I don't want to go to hell


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> 7 peeps viewing, better grab the popcorn



I just can't believe someone who lives in the ocean is accusing me of being hateful and cloaking myself in negative energy? Like I have two dogs, a notreallymine cat (a homeless stray who I visit), and a fish. How can I not be delightful. I'm appalled.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

im christian why am i still in this thread


----------



## f11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> im christian why am i still in this thread


hi christian im dad


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> Again can you stop spreading lies like you're a mermaid and you're sitting here telling me, the lovely child of Beelzebub, what loving Satan is like. Please.





nvll said:


> I just can't believe someone who lives in the ocean is accusing me of being hateful and cloaking myself in negative energy? Like I have two dogs, a notreallymine cat (a homeless stray who I visit), and a fish. How can I not be delightful. I'm appalled.



So you say she is lying about being a mermaid and then you say she lives in the ocean... What do you think she is? Chicken of the sea?


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> So you say she is lying about being a mermaid and then you say she lives in the ocean... What do you think she is? Chicken of the sea?



When did I say she was lying? We have another liar here in this thread and it ain't me.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> So you say she is lying about being a mermaid and then you say she lives in the ocean... What do you think she is? Chicken of the sea?


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> When did I say she was lying? We have another liar here in this thread and it ain't me.



You're the Satan worshiper, so obviously he has set your pants on fire.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> I just can't believe someone who lives in the ocean is accusing me of being hateful and cloaking myself in negative energy? Like I have two dogs, a notreallymine cat (a homeless stray who I visit), and a fish. How can I not be delightful. I'm appalled.



I am not saying you're hateful. I am saying that Satan himself is evil and full of hatred. From what I researched, Satanist people hate compassion and kindness. people who join these sort of cults/groups have to ween themselves of love, kindness, compassion, and anything that is holy. I'm talking about REAL people in REAL LIFE who actually join secret societies such as this. I watched videos about Demonic spirits possessing Satanist cult members a couple years ago. yes, this kind of stuff is serious and no joke.


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I am not saying you're hateful. I am saying that Satan himself is evil and full of hatred. From what I researched, Satanist people hate compassion and kindness. people who join these sort of cults/groups have to ween themselves of love, kindness, compassion, and anything that is holy. I'm talking about REAL people in REAL LIFE who actually join secret societies such as this. I watched videos about Demonic spirits possessing Satanist cult members a couple years ago. yes, this kind of stuff is serious and no joke.



What kind of lies have you been reading and watching if you ever read The Satanic Bible™ it says to treat everyone how you want to be treated, I'm done with you lying to everyone, my father will hear about this


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2016)

I feel like I can get behind Satanism, mostly because Satan gave me free will and clothes. (Although I wish he wouldn't have marked up the prices on said clothes so much, I mean, come on Satan, you're supposed to be the good guy...)


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2016)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Sounds good to me.



I need to know what the mating signal is.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> What kind of lies have you been reading and watching if you ever read The Satanic Bible™ it says to treat everyone how you want to be treated, I'm done with you lying to everyone, my father will hear about this



I assure you that I tell no lies. I seen what can happen to humans who engage themselves with such negative practices. I also heard many stories from people I know personally. This is no joke and I highly suggest that you don't go messing with dark rituals or Ouija boards.


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like I can get behind Satanism, mostly because Satan gave me free will and clothes. (Although I wish he wouldn't have marked up the prices on said clothes so much, I mean, come on Satan, you're supposed to be the good guy...)


The economy in Hell isn't too great right now ):

As for the mating signal it's this:


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like I can get behind Satanism, mostly because Satan gave me free will and clothes. (Although I wish he wouldn't have marked up the prices on said clothes so much, I mean, come on Satan, you're supposed to be the good guy...)



When you think about it, Satan really is the good guy. Whenever there is a terrible tragedy that kills a lot of people, people say how it was God's plan. Yep, it was God's plan to indiscriminately kill a s***load of people including children, sounds like a great guy to me. Also, ISIS kills in the name of God, not Satan. So ask yourself, who's really on your side?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I need to know what the mating signal is.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 12, 2016)

#stopsatanshaming

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


>



i've been a victim of the mating call before


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

#EXPOSED AS THE LIAR YOU ARE


----------



## teto (Apr 12, 2016)

Mariah said:


>



*squawks and frantically waves arms*


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> When you think about it, Satan really is the good guy. Whenever there is a terrible tragedy that kills a lot of people, people say how it was God's plan. Yep, it was God's plan to indiscriminately kill a s***load of people including children, sounds like a great guy to me. Also, ISIS kills in the name of God, not Satan. So ask yourself, who's really on your side?



That does make sense so I have to agree with you on that. I'm I ignorant to be wary of Satanism? I mean all my life I believed it was bad and it brings hatred and suffering into ones life. But I also heard that in the bible that satan wanted to be a god just like God was. So God said "no, there can only be one god" and than sent Satan to hell for simply idolizing God and wanting to be a god just like him.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> When you think about it, Satan really is the good guy. Whenever there is a terrible tragedy that kills a lot of people, people say how it was God's plan. Yep, it was God's plan to indiscriminately kill a s***load of people including children, sounds like a great guy to me. Also, ISIS kills in the name of God, not Satan. So ask yourself, who's really on your side?



I wasn't being sarcastic, I did literally mean what I said. And yeah, like most of war and killings are done in the name of some god or other.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hulavuta said:


> That does make sense so I have to agree with you on that. I'm I ignorant to be wary of Satanism? I mean all my life I believed it was bad and it brings hatred and suffering into ones life. But I also heard that in the bible that satan wanted to be a god just like God was. So God said "no, there can only be one god" and than sent Satan to hell for simply idolizing God and wanting to be a god just like him.



Satan wanted to be God, God said no, so Satan made himself a God.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> #EXPOSED AS THE LIAR YOU ARE



Expressing my concerns and opinions on the matter makes me a liar? I liked his comment because is actually does make sense.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2016)

One time some kid I never spoke to before messaged me on Facebook with some strange things like "There's a Wiccan festival coming up" and "Someone told me you were a satanist." I was so confused about why someone would say that about me.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic, I did literally mean what I said. And yeah, like most of war and killings are done in the name of some god or other.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, he is the God of the Underworld. But he wanted to be the God of heaven all because of God was a selfish bully and a dictator.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Yes, he is the God of the Underworld. But he wanted to be the God of heaven all because of God was a selfish bully and a dictator.



Both of them are terrible. Thank god (or Satan) for atheism.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Both of them are terrible. Thank god (or Satan) for atheism.



 I don't believe in atheism or any sort of religion. However I do take interest in the mutants of the underworld.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I don't believe in atheism or any sort of religion. However I do take interest in the mutants of the underworld.



how old r u again


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I don't believe in atheism or any sort of religion. However I do take interest in the mutants of the underworld.



Atheism isn't a religion. That's the whole point of atheism.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Atheism isn't a religion. That's the whole point of atheism.



Well whatever it is, to me, it's just a label that I prefer not to stick on myself. I would appreciate it if you stop speaking to me directly please.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Well whatever it is, to me, it's just a label that I prefer not to stick on myself. I would appreciate it if you stop speaking to me directly please.



Gladly!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Both of them are terrible. Thank god (or Satan) for atheism.



^True. Can we all agree that *everyone* is horrible?


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I need to know what the mating signal is.








Works every time.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

Tao said:


> Works every time.



 bahahaha! Oh my gosh I love you! kakakakaa toke toke


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Well whatever it is, to me, it's just a label that I prefer not to stick on myself. I would appreciate it if you stop speaking to me directly please.



Hey, stop flaming my thread. Bye : )


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2016)

add me to the skype please my name there is same here =]


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 12, 2016)

You should not joke about Satan :/


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> add me to the skype please my name there is same here =]



https://join.skype.com/D7tu0LbFFvhg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2016)

shiida said:


> https://join.skype.com/D7tu0LbFFvhg



I'm not at home right meow and thus no access to skype. and when i get home I'll probs forget. =[


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 12, 2016)

realistically, just joining the Skype group and chatting for a 'lil isn't horrible/worshiping satan, I mean you guys said yourself you mainly talk about vegetarianism and random af stuff so why even make it into a big deal

People don't hate on you for loving god, why do you have to hate on them for loving _their_ god?  Like, literally, that's just as bad as singling out on the minorities I know all of you love to stick up for.  It makes absolutely no sense.  You never (rarely) see other religions being attacked, I mean yeah, sometimes Satanism involves some pretty nasty **** but a lot of other religions have horrible things involved w/ them too, so if you compare them it's not that big of a deal.  Christianity is such a popular religion though, that anyone who meanders out of it is considered horrible and a satan-worshiper which is just another reason why I'm still questioning my religion/agnosticism.

sorry for the wall of text but this is just too relatable


----------



## Kotarou (Apr 12, 2016)

were actually rly nice as long as ur respectful to our ways )


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

/in pls


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

If this is actually about veganism I'll join.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 12, 2016)

"I'm a vegan" - Satan


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 12, 2016)

satan is probs a flaming homosexual


----------

